# Rare Dankness OG Ghost Train Haze #1



## MedicatedlAcresUP (Mar 20, 2012)

OG Ghost Train Haze #1 - Rare Dankness
seeds ordered from The Seed Depot.

I received my order yesterday with Somali Taxi Ride. I couldn't find much info on this strain (short of High Times cover. lol). Made room and started 10 pack today. I plan on putting these under T5, then 400 or 600 MH for about 4-6 weeks or so. Then they will bud under 1000W. (Lumatek ballast, SuperHPS Hortilux, Raptor hood). I am pretty sure I will do these in soil. I am mixing subcool's super soil this weekend so actually the soil will take 4 weeks to activate, I will transplant into bigger pot with supersoil then veg for few weeks before putting in bud room. 

View attachment 2079796

If these don't germinate and I look like asshole, I will change name and start journal with Somali Taxi Ride and deny knowledge of anything.


----------



## ajd0003 (Mar 20, 2012)

Can't wait to follow and see how legit rare dankness is


----------



## Masato (Mar 20, 2012)

got both those strains as well subbed


----------



## dubalchemist (Mar 21, 2012)

both are on my list of future grows, cant wait


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Mar 21, 2012)

good luck on the grow.


----------



## MedicatedlAcresUP (Mar 23, 2012)

Everything is looking good so far. I always say I am going to leave them alone and let them do their thing, but I never do. One looked great and about three of them had the shell still on them. After medicating and having a cup of coffee I was digging in all of them and messing with them. _This time_ I did more good then harm. Seven of them are ready to start kicking ass and taking names. From what I can see it looks like two of the other three are split and are trying to do something.
I usually use root riot cubes but they are $25 a bag and these jiffy pellets are like $2.50. Obviously when buying $100-200 packs of seeds saving $20 could cost a ton, but I had to try them. All in all, they have done pretty good. I had bad % with 2 strains and good % with 4. 
Thanks for the support and for following along.


----------



## MedicatedlAcresUP (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn. Those close-ups look like shit. Good thing they won't stay that small.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2012)

Subbed

I have a Holy Smokes Malawi baby growing under two 110W 6500K CFLs (from ACE) and a Kessil H350 Magenta LED.


----------



## beans davis (Mar 23, 2012)

@Mohican killer little set up bro...love that DIY hydro,I'ma +rep you!


----------



## MedicatedlAcresUP (Mar 23, 2012)

That is a cool little set-up! +rep as well.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2012)

I see that Rollitup doesn't allow 2 accounts. I was changing my account because my girlfriend also wanted to do some online grows, the site crashed and erased a bunch of my shit, and also because I was using MedicatedAcres on the seed depot forum. It is too complicated and my girlfriend probably won''t ever get into the online scene. One argument with one of the many trolls and she will be done with it. So anyway sorry for the confusion, it made sense at time. When I go to seed depot it auto logs me in, so whatever. Don't want to blatantly break rules for no reason.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok. 7 out of 10 is what I am rolling with. I could throw the others in water and see if they split, but fuck em - the bus is leaving. 




I bought a microscope off Amazon and it arrived yesterday, pretty damn cool!



I am using Roots Organic Original mix. I am pretty sure I will use the Fox Farm nutes with this grow and I will use some hygrozyme and great white.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2012)

View attachment 2084817View attachment 2084816View attachment 2084815View attachment 2084814View attachment 2084813View attachment 2084812View attachment 2084811View attachment 2084818View attachment 2084810

Here is the lineup. #s 1-7. They are under a T5, I will leave them for a little bit, and then switch them to 400w MH, then 600w MH. I may go through the trouble to set up a Raptor hood w/1000w Lumatek ballast and $250 Hortilux MH Blue bulb. Well I guess I better since I am mentioning it. 
Let's see how it goes and how fast I can step them up, though the different wattages without frying them. 
I welcome any questions and comments. This is my first journal.


----------



## furrycnorm (Mar 25, 2012)

I will definately be following this. I had 4 beans just pop out of the soil yesterday of OG Ghost Train Haze #9 and am pumped! I was thinking of doing a grow journal as well just because there is little info on rare dankness since it's so new. Keep up the great work!


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 25, 2012)

If you do let me know so I can follow along.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

damn 7/10 that's not a good ratio.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 25, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> damn 7/10 that's not a good ratio.


No it isn't. I used some cheap ass jiffy pellets though. I didn't soak the seeds or nothing. Just threw them in the pellets. Sometimes 1 or 2 pop late too, no biggie. If I would have only had a five pack I would have used some root riot cubes. So I blame myself.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

i hear you, i have had a few pop late so it's totally understandable.


----------



## AURORA420 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am a Colorado patient that grows his own and I am trying desperately to find a dispensery that sells og ghost train haze strain by rare dankness genetics,CO.? Any info?


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 27, 2012)

AURORA420 said:


> I am a Colorado patient that grows his own and I am trying desperately to find a dispensery that sells og ghost train haze strain by rare dankness genetics,CO.? Any info?


I believe you are going to have an easy time with that one. The Rare Dankness website should have a list on spots that have their gear. Good Luck.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 27, 2012)

I had trouble downloading the pics on the seed depot forum, so I retook some today. 
Number 1 died. No idea what happened. The other six look healthy. So I have the 6 of them under a t5 light. I set up a 1000w lumatek with a Raptor hood and 1000w Hortilux Blue MH bulb. That was expensive shit right there. It should be cool to see what it can do. Hopefully no more die. lol


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 27, 2012)

lol. thank you.
It just frees up a spot for another.


----------



## OgSince03 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea I cant wait to see your final results, I'm about to put in a order myself. I actually seen the cover/video on their site, literally right before I got on RIU. I then seen this thread and I am officially sub'd in!


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Mar 29, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> View attachment 2092698View attachment 2092684View attachment 2092685View attachment 2092687View attachment 2092686View attachment 2092688View attachment 2092689View attachment 2092690View attachment 2092691View attachment 2092692View attachment 2092694View attachment 2092693
> 
> I had trouble downloading the pics on the seed depot forum, so I retook some today.
> Number 1 died. No idea what happened. The other six look healthy. So I have the 6 of them under a t5 light. I set up a 1000w lumatek with a Raptor hood and 1000w Hortilux Blue MH bulb. That was expensive shit right there. It should be cool to see what it can do. Hopefully no more die. lol


Being crossed with nevilles haze is a double edge sword. It is extremely hard to grow and takes a long time to mature but if you can get her to maturity you will have a amazing harvest. I've been hearing about this strain everywhere but i reserched its genitics and they seem kind of thrown togeather without any purpose.


----------



## kbo ca (Mar 29, 2012)

OgSince03 said:


> Yea I cant wait to see your final results, I'm about to put in a order myself. I actually seen the cover/video on their site, literally right before I got on RIU. I then seen this thread and I am officially sub'd in!


Thats crazy you seen that then you seen this. I just seen it too! Hey, did you went to work today?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 29, 2012)

THanks for the grow reports..


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 29, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> THanks for the grow reports..


My pleasure.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome back Mrs. RD! I feel so bad about your thread - that behavior is uncalled for. I applaud you for your great work.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Mar 31, 2012)

he gladstoned good luck i'll be watching. I stay away from the michigan forum now so I am doing a journal to keep myself busy. check it out sometime if you get a chance. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/514611-2400-watt-perpetual-let-begin.html


----------



## wally smokes (Mar 31, 2012)

Mohican;
"I have a Holy Smokes Malawi baby growing under two 110W 6500K CFLs (from ACE) and a Kessil H350 Magenta LED".


Nice setup Mohican, where did you manage to get Malawi seeds, I've been looking everywhere with no luck.


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Mar 31, 2012)

wally smokes said:


> Mohican;
> "I have a Holy Smokes Malawi baby growing under two 110W 6500K CFLs (from ACE) and a Kessil H350 Magenta LED".
> 
> 
> Nice setup Mohican, where did you manage to get Malawi seeds, I've been looking everywhere with no luck.


malawi is an easy one, lots of diffrent phenos to choose from

http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Malawi_Gold/Holy_Smoke_Seeds/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Malawi_Gold/Hemcy_Genetics/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Malawi_Gold/Green_Hornet/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Malawi_Gold/Afropips_Seeds/


----------



## wally smokes (Mar 31, 2012)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> malawi is an easy one, lots of diffrent phenos to choose from
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/
> 
> ...



Thanks dude.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2012)

Try the Afropips - I hear great things about them.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 10, 2012)

Down to 3.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 16, 2012)

I will probably take some cuttings next week.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow - those are monsters!


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 19, 2012)

K. Took some cuttings and flipped them. They went from a 1000W Hortilux MH Blue (w/ Lumatek ballast and Raptor hood) to a Growzilla light hood, with a dual 600W Lumatek ballast. One buld in the Growzilla is a 400W Hortilux MH Blue and the other bulb in the same hood is a 600W hortilux SuperHPS. They will have out here for awhile before going to a straight 1000W Super HPS hortilux, w/Lumatek and Raptor. 

By the way, half way thru taking my cuttings I thought, shit I should have waited till 4/20 to flip. lol. nah, I'll be smoking one day sooner now. lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey GS - Here is my topping adventure!

Prep:








Before:








After:








Mother:








Cloner:








Cloner with lights:








Top (loving cloner with lights):








Mother today:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 27, 2012)

So my laptop is fucked up. Let me try some pics with the iPad.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## gladstoned (Apr 27, 2012)

OK #2 is a female. #3 & #6 are, nope were, male. 









I have 2 clones from the mother. We will work with these for a little bit.


----------



## raiderman (May 1, 2012)

lookin great bro.will follow these and see wats up with gdp.also i been having trouble copying and pasting,,seems like nuthin sticks very long or something .rdr.


----------



## MrRush69 (May 1, 2012)

This all looks pretty good, should be great grow. If that Hightimes vid on the tube is true then this 25,something% THC monster is some of the strongest shit out there! These breeders are doing great things! I wonder how stable the genetics are?


----------



## gladstoned (May 5, 2012)

Update.


----------



## gladstoned (May 5, 2012)

Fuck. I posted the pics twice. 
Sorry. Lmao. I would try to fix it but I just end up screwing everything up and wrecking my buzz.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 9, 2012)

Subbed 

nice journal.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 9, 2012)

I have specific interest for the Ghost Train #1's so I'm glad I found this. 

Wish you the best of luck for your grow. I'm subscribed.


----------



## gladstoned (May 9, 2012)

Thank You guys. 
I just ordered the Hillbilly Armor and Long's Peak Blue.
I have a journal going for the Somali Taxi Ride also. Both here and at The Seed Depot.


----------



## ilikadoodachaachaa (May 9, 2012)

Nice journal Gladstoned. Picked up some Scotts OG at the Cannabis Cup along with some Nevilles Haze. . hoping to germ them within the next few days.


----------



## gladstoned (May 10, 2012)

ilikadoodachaachaa said:


> Nice journal Gladstoned. Picked up some Scotts OG at the Cannabis Cup along with some Nevilles Haze. . hoping to germ them within the next few days.


Doing a journal? That Scott's OG looks fucking ridiculous!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 10, 2012)

All the Rare Dankness photos by Rare Dankness look ridiculous. I wanna see some done by the community. Those packs $75-$90 aren't cheap that's for sure. But Scott did win that cup. & I hear great things from people but still haven't seen the evidence. Will be stalking these RD grows for sure. 

I picked up some Venom OG from a friend recently. Was thinking I might pop them this next run if I have room. I'd love to try the GhostTrain#1 and or #9. Hope you do them well dude.


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2012)

me too. lol.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 11, 2012)

please check icmag and the seed depot forums lots of stuff popping up.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 11, 2012)

ohh trust me I do.
I look everywhere. its a shame Attitude doesnt have a wider selection of the line.
Hope they restock soon.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 11, 2012)

have you tried theseeddepot.com


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 12, 2012)

yes. sure have. waitin for them to restock. trainwreck willie, rugburn og, scotts og, & ghosttrain #1 had my interest. they have ghosttrain #1 in stock. like i said i wanna see some grows before i pull the trigger. theres alot of untested f1s out there. $80 for an undocumented untested f1 is alot of money. but after i see some test grows I might pull the trigger. gotta see some results first.


----------



## gladstoned (May 15, 2012)




----------



## gladstoned (May 15, 2012)

So it stretched like a mother fucker. The 2 cuttings do not look very good to me. They will be fine. I transplanted the 2 clones into 2 gallon pots with super soil in the bottom half. They should start looking great here in a week or two. They tops off those two are looking good also. I planted the top off the one clone that had the longer roots. I will give the other one a few more days. Actually I think I will put it into a water farm hydro bucket.


----------



## BuildBigBudz (May 18, 2012)

This was such an amazing journal... thank you


----------



## gladstoned (May 18, 2012)

I actually just planted the other cutting this evening. Also I ordered an 8-bulb Bad Boy T-5 light, so now I have all my babies of the cold concrete floor and up on a table. My smaller plants should do better now. Lately I have had a slow go on my smaller plants. I quit using the Roots Organic soil too. I hope the smaller plants grow better now. I am gonna top the shit out of them. lst one or two also.


----------



## Buck123 (May 20, 2012)

So have you finished flowering?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 20, 2012)

I don't think he's halfway thru flowering yet Buck. We still got a while.


----------



## gladstoned (May 20, 2012)

Ya, we have awhile yet. I think in the first pics of my last post. I usually post pics monday morning also, but I will be gone most the day. I intended on doing it today, but my ass has been laid up in bed cuz my back is really fucked up today. I will try to get updated pics tomorrow evening. They are really looking nice.


----------



## Buck123 (May 20, 2012)

Oh k soz got mega confused by a previous post.. i thought you were round half way lol


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

what wk are you in now?


----------



## gladstoned (May 21, 2012)

I flipped them the 19th. Just over 4 weeks. I will do a better job of seperating the pictures now. Sorry about that guys. I should be back in about 8-9 hours and I will get pictures going. It's getting good now! lol.


----------



## Buck123 (May 21, 2012)

Update! Moar rd!


----------



## gladstoned (May 21, 2012)

Sorry bro. I was on the road all day today. I got home a little while before lights out. I will spend tomorrow and update everything.


----------



## Buck123 (May 21, 2012)

Your right man... making you a bit more moist each day??


----------



## gladstoned (May 21, 2012)

I don't follow? lol. Not sure what you are saying.


----------



## Buck123 (May 21, 2012)

LOOL your girls starting to make you a bit moist ?


----------



## gladstoned (May 21, 2012)

lmao. Hell ya!


----------



## gladstoned (May 21, 2012)

One of my friends from work would always say "Keep 'er moist", instead of good bye or later. funny shit.


----------



## Buck123 (May 21, 2012)

Lol i wasnt sure if it was a aussie only joke.. yer fuck iv'e met some funny fuckers! My nickname as an apprentice butcher was either maggot cunt, gimp or snatchy all in good fun!


----------



## gladstoned (May 22, 2012)

Ya, I miss fucking with people at work. lol


----------



## gladstoned (May 22, 2012)




----------



## gladstoned (May 22, 2012)

Rare Dankness OG Ghost Train Haze #1 @ 33 days.


----------



## gladstoned (May 22, 2012)

...pics of the cuttings. The 2 bigger ones of the four are from the original. The smaller 2 are from the clones. As you can see I decided to tie down one of them for the hell of it. The two smaller ones were in soil at different times. I think I may wery well veg them both larger then take a bunch of clones off them. 


View attachment 2179314


----------



## Hotsause (May 22, 2012)

Nice glad i dont know how i missed out on this thread till now but im subbed


----------



## gladstoned (May 22, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Nice glad i dont know how i missed out on this thread till now but im subbed


Yes, I agree. This is a shitty spot for a journal. I have some others in the Michigan forum. I tell people that aren't regular members and they can't find it. lol. I have this also on the seed depot forum, in the Rare Dankness section. 

Nice to have you sub'd hotsauce.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 22, 2012)

looking good man. look like they are going to yield pretty decent too. what's the height on her? how much stretch and for how long? shit when i start mines, i might have to flower her when she hits 12".


----------



## gladstoned (May 22, 2012)

Right now it is 5'1" from floor. On another site Moonshine stated that I may want to get them into bud because of the stretch. That is the only reason I put them in when I did. They stretched like a mo-fo. Actually I think they just quit stretching. lol.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 22, 2012)

Those look dank for sure! I'm sure glad I bought my RD gear now. I was worried at times but now the haters can shutup. SUBed


----------



## 323cheezy (May 22, 2012)

Nice rare dankness ..!!!
Looks quite strecthy ... Ive grown out a haze x og cross before..
I tend to notice the haze dominate the og flavor wise...most times...
And the haze is mighty vigorus...
i did the blue dream x larry og and had some more og phenos and some hazier ones..
I always like the og pheno...or nice mix...


Looks as u got the nice og strecth and the leaves are wide appossed to the more skinnier haze leaves... 

I wud have pinched or topped those bad boys ..the og strecth can be worse than a haze sativa stretch...

Looks great so far..

Grand Rapids Mi wasssup!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 22, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Those look dank for sure! I'm sure glad I bought my RD gear now. I was worried at times but now the haters can shutup. SUBed


you see a pic or two and now the haters can shut up, dude you are too funny. i am not one of the haters, but you are one of the people i was referring to and talk about. just because someone asks questions or question something you brought doesn't make them a hater. if anything you seem like the d*ck rider, and hates when someone question rd. so when you think about it who's the hater?

it's funny how you can take a nice thread and throw some bs out there and fuck the whole thread up. 

to many, what you stated still hasn't proven anything. if all it takes is to see one seed that hasn't even fully matured for proof, then you are the easiest influenced individual i met on the net. then again that seems to be the norm on riu, and you being a follower, are just following suit.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 23, 2012)

looking real nice. the dankness has caught my eye!


----------



## gladstoned (May 23, 2012)

oh my God! What the fuck? Bar B Que. (Is that your username? lol)


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 23, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> oh my God! What the fuck? Bar B Que. (Is that your username? lol)


i was very inebriated when i decided to finally make an account on RIU, i guess i could've went with a better username lol.


----------



## gladstoned (May 23, 2012)

Na. 
It's perfect!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 24, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> you see a pic or two and now the haters can shut up, dude you are too funny. i am not one of the haters, but you are one of the people i was referring to and talk about. just because someone asks questions or question something you brought doesn't make them a hater. if anything you seem like the d*ck rider, and hates when someone question rd. so when you think about it who's the hater?
> 
> it's funny how you can take a nice thread and throw some bs out there and fuck the whole thread up.
> 
> to many, what you stated still hasn't proven anything. if all it takes is to see one seed that hasn't even fully matured for proof, then you are the easiest influenced individual i met on the net. then again that seems to be the norm on riu, and you being a follower, are just following suit.


Dude, I have already smoked some of the RD gear and I liked it. A nug was smuggled to me at the cup. Have you smoked RD gear? So what I'm not suppose to like what I smoked? What's your point?

They have some good stuff in my own opinion, it's different than the main stream. Call me a dick rider, I'm rooting for them. I'm also a TGA, Bohdi,Alphakronik fan too. Mrs. Dankness has been good to everyone and RD has good customer support. I don't like Scott because of how arrogant he is. If I don't like their other strains, I will tell them. If I have issues they will hear it. I also think that they rushed their gear and they might have hermie problems because people have been finding seeds in their nugs at the dispensaries and also the issue with the hermie thread. Either they were set up or they do have hermie issue's and time will tell. I just don't like to see them getting bashed for no reason. They are new and they are going to have to prove themselves. If my grows turn out like shit then I will move on, I don't grow for profit. This is how I feel and I'm just being real.


----------



## Buck123 (May 25, 2012)

NUFF SAID LOL! Dont need glads thread going the wrong way! how go's it glad?


----------



## gladstoned (May 25, 2012)

Going good Buck. I put in a few Hillbilly Armor and Long's Peak Blue yesterday. Not many. Maybe 3 and 2. I am hoping for big things. 

I don't mind the bickering. Usually both people are right. Fresh to Death and Nightmarecreature are both pretty correct, not about each other, but about different companies. The majority of people are waiting to see results before they drop big money on seeds. That is the smart money. I have patience to grow, but I didn't want to wait 6 months to make sure when I had this shit on the cover of High Times and I would have my patients grab the mag and be like "Oh wow, don't you wish you could grow some of that shit?" That is when I could calmly saw, I found some seeds in stock and that shit is on the way. 
People get stressed about this shit, cuz for many it is all we have.


----------



## Buck123 (May 25, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Going good Buck. I put in a few Hillbilly Armor and Long's Peak Blue yesterday. Not many. Maybe 3 and 2. I am hoping for big things.
> 
> I don't mind the bickering. Usually both people are right. Fresh to Death and Nightmarecreature are both pretty correct, not about each other, but about different companies. The majority of people are waiting to see results before they drop big money on seeds. That is the smart money. I have patience to grow, but I didn't want to wait 6 months to make sure when I had this shit on the cover of High Times and I would have my patients grab the mag and be like "Oh wow, don't you wish you could grow some of that shit?" That is when I could calmly saw, I found some seeds in stock and that shit is on the way.
> People get stressed about this shit, cuz for many it is all we have.


Yeh i sought of get over it sometimes man kills me a bit.. I'm hoping for the best for all the bro's who are growing em out good to see you chucked down some long peaks. Be mega keen on picking that bitch up need something that puts decent numbers on the scales!
What to run next goji or elephant stomper..


----------



## gladstoned (May 25, 2012)

My elephant stompers are vigorous little fuckers. lol. I am hoping for huge numbers on the Long's Peak also. Another one for yield is Underground Originals No Name. I have a pack of those sitting here.


----------



## Buck123 (May 25, 2012)

appears we have similar tastes lol! yeh i wanna do the stomper straight up finally managed to snag some nice dank for the boys in aus to play around with.. anyone had much exp with the freebie RMH? Sounds like a sweet free indy!


----------



## gladstoned (May 25, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/526109-elephant-stomper-4.html

Hazeman elephant stomper, purple marty, and purple elephant stomper. 
They are babies though.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 25, 2012)

I never ran raredankness...
But i do grow rare dankness so to speak....

Just by seeing there new crosses on another site... i would have to agree that theyknow what theyre doin..
I like that they are using the afgan to the ghost , poisen , and ha og ....
Those sound like some crosses i would work with ... og hybrid stuff..
Pluss your the stuff your growing looks very nice.


----------



## Buck123 (May 25, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> I never ran raredankness...
> But i do grow rare dankness so to speak....
> 
> Just by seeing there new crosses on another site... i would have to agree that theyknow what theyre doin..
> ...


Lol hows that work? you do but you don't?


----------



## gladstoned (May 25, 2012)

...I just assumed he smokes really good shit. lmao.


----------



## Buck123 (May 26, 2012)

Fuck yea glad got me beans signed sealed now to be delivered after attitude fucked me round! Picked up Elephant Stomper Grape13 Goji and Temple from bodhi wrapped!


----------



## gladstoned (May 26, 2012)

Hell ya Buck!


----------



## Buck123 (May 26, 2012)

Yeh gonna be mad dude cant wait to see what grape stompers like got a mate growing gsog atm should be nice! You had a taste of it man?


----------



## gladstoned (May 26, 2012)

No I haven't. I have had the pleasure of trying the Elephant stomper though. A rollitup member gifted me some meds AND seeds (bless that man!). I smoked one joint of it and got up and grabbed my bag of root roit cubes and started germinating seeds. lmao. They are small and they are doing better than the rest also.


----------



## gladstoned (May 26, 2012)

View attachment 2185264View attachment 2185259View attachment 2185260View attachment 2185261View attachment 2185262View attachment 2185263


----------



## 323cheezy (May 26, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Lol hows that work? you do but you don't?


Its imple ive grown allot of rare strain...clone only types..
I can appreciate a nice cross and new phenos as much as a garunteed winner..

Lots of the new breeds out are og hybrids... clone only to great males...
I like the gannie to the og cut and chem 91 crosses... just because all they phenos are somewhat similar to 
ogs and lean either kush or diesil...
The gannie is a good cross cause its nice potents but bland in taste and get dominated by the chem 91 in most clone only ogs...flavor wise ...yet still nice indica hybrid look..
Atleast thats how i see it...

Im running the whhitefire... sour dubbs x tahoe male..and some true og clone to an alien...and some clone onlies..
Theyll probly be similar to what rare dankness phenos you could get...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 26, 2012)

they are looking nice gladstoned.


----------



## gladstoned (May 26, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> they are looking nice gladstoned.


Thank you. I hope to do several runs with this strain.


----------



## Buck123 (May 27, 2012)

update bro??


----------



## gladstoned (May 27, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> View attachment 2185264View attachment 2185259View attachment 2185260View attachment 2185261View attachment 2185262View attachment 2185263


These were yesterday.


----------



## Buck123 (May 27, 2012)

Dang son they seem to be getting frostier!


----------



## Buck123 (May 27, 2012)

you got any new elephant stomper pics?


----------



## gladstoned (May 28, 2012)

I think later I am transplanting them out of beer cups.


----------



## Buck123 (May 28, 2012)

How long you gonna veg for? you remember what she tasted like?


----------



## gladstoned (May 28, 2012)

I will transplant them later and probably veg them another 3 weeks. 
The taste was a sweeter taste and the buzz was very uplifting. I still have a few nugs, or a nug anyway.


----------



## gladstoned (May 28, 2012)

I will transplant them later and probably veg them another 3 weeks. 
The taste was a sweeter taste and the buzz was very uplifting. I still have a few nugs, or a nug anyway. 

Here is the journal it is from and I have my smoke report in that thread. I should have thought of giving you this link earlier. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/515378-elephant-stomper-hazeman-seeds-test-2.html


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 1, 2012)

update my boy?


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 1, 2012)

Buck, I am going to be honest with you. I ripped my basement apart last weekend to do some major improvements. My bud room was 13x23 and I had 4 lights on one side and shit is way too hot, blah blah blah. Anyway, I am framing in 2 or 3 10x10 bud rooms and figuring shit out. Last weekend I overdid it and my back is really hurting. This whole week I have been a piece of shit. lmao. I ran down to green bay today and was in the van all day. My ass is in bed medicating right now. lol. Tomorrow morning I have a few patients coming to help finish framing some walls, insulating, putting up vapor barrier, running electric. Hopefully Sunday I will have a few drywalled and some lights hung. My shit is a mess, I have panda film duct taped to walls for doors. lol. It's a mess and I am OCD, so when I go down there it freaks me out, then I start doing shit and hurt myself. Anyway I hope to get some of my shit together this weekend and I apologize for being such a pile this week. lol.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh, and my leaves are yellowing quite a bit and I know I have A LOT of time left on these, so my ass better get some pics up quick. Tomorrow I am going to use some Neptune's harvest fish fertilizer to help. And then I will have to smell that nasty ass shit all day. OMG. I think I will feed with FF tomorrow and Neptunes Monday. The guy at the grow shop warned me it stank, I was like ya ya. They all fucking stink. Well I must have splashed that shit or something first time. My ass had to take a shower after feeding that shit to my plants. It doesn't take much in a five gallon bucket, but that shit smells for hours.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 1, 2012)

damn i love medicating in bed miss the good old single days when i could do that! get better already mate haha!


----------



## SofaKingPurp (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks so good man!


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks bro. This is my first grow journal. I hope to be growing this strain for awhile.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 1, 2012)

hey glad your running somali as well yeh? fuck i wanna try having a crack at her!


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes I am. I had to take them to another room and I tossed the cuttings cuz I didn't want to hold up plant count with these lengthy plants. I now have them back in my room and they are starting to look bad as a motherfucker.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 1, 2012)

You gonna attempt a re-veg? motherfucker jones is all i can think about when someone drops that word lol!


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Buck123 (Jun 1, 2012)

your prolly going wtf buck? been watching too many movies lol!


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad hows your back? up for an update?


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 6, 2012)

I am mid-upgrade right now. Let me tell you, I have been looking forward to this. I had last weekend set to bust this shit out. Problem is I got all excited like a little kid and even though I had help I fucked my back/spine/whatever right up. I have been nothing but a pile. I have walls down walls up, used mylar over half walls, can't walk around, shit everywhere, total pain.......... fucking wah, eh. Anyway my garden has paid the price in all this. I hope to make it up to them, but like a tell the ol lady. Sometimes shit just takes a little longer than originally planned.
I haven't done the math yet, but my leafs sure shouldn't be yellowing and I wasn't about to take a pic of the dead ones. The smaller one next to the big one has been in the bud room... fuck I don't even know. Not long. lol. The smallest one sure looks like shit eh. I am not even gonna lie, I wasn;t even gonna take a pic. lol. It'll be alright though. It has happy days ahead of it.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking looking delicous champ i wonder what your yellow leaf problem could be? you might have to post us a nug from the us!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

Try this for your back. It always works for me. Get in a door jam and put your back against the jam. Take your hands and reach up and back behind your nead andngrab the molding on each side by your ears. No slowly, starting at your neck, press your back flat against the jam. You can also push your hands against the opsite jam to get leverage. Just work down your back slowly an you will feel it go back in to alignment. Good luck!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 7, 2012)

looking good glad. you might want to support them buds a little better though.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Try this for your back. It always works for me. Get in a door jam and put your back against the jam. Take your hands and reach up and back behind your nead andngrab the molding on each side by your ears. No slowly, starting at your neck, press your back flat against the jam. You can also push your hands against the opsite jam to get leverage. Just work down your back slowly an you will feel it go back in to alignment. Good luck!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Don't know how else to say it, I am scared. 
I have always done all that shit, thinking it was my back. But I have shit rubbing up against my spinal cord or something. My problem is spinal and when I do shit like that it short's out my system. All these years I have done shit like that and the whole entire time I was just doing more damage. Too much drugs, alcohol, and hard core work. They told me some excercises will help me, some could paralyze me. Then they wouldn't tell which is which. lol. I need to see a neurosugeon. I made an appointment with one and they told me to go get fucked. I don't have insurance and they won't accept meds as payment. lol.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 7, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> looking good glad. you might want to support them buds a little better though.


You ain't shittin'. Bout snapped one this morning. I had them pulled out for pics last night. the lights actually went out when I was taking pics. This morning I put them back, about fucked it up. I took my break, I will go do that right now.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like your back is really fuckked upp!


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 7, 2012)

I gave 'er hell today. Finished framing the middle room, insulated the wall alongside the basement wall. Put plastic vapor barrier up on walls. Then watched a few of my patients haul the drywall downstairs. I cut a bunch of the sheets to length. Picked the new doors up. It got close to lights out, so I put everything up. Did real good today. Pain is settling in pretty bad again right now though. I really need to get the drywall up and lights moved tomorrow.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 21, 2012)

Rare Dankness OG Ghost Train Haze #1 Day 62
Holy Fuck.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 26, 2012)

looking good, them things needs to be better supported though.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 26, 2012)

Longest stakes I have. I bought both lengths. I have broken a ton of branches on that plant. It won't be moved for a little bit, then it is getting chopped. I will need lots of longer stakes for the next ones though.


----------



## HousePony (Jul 2, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> damn 7/10 that's not a good ratio.


your not a very positive or happy person are you . god bless that we have 7/10 that popped.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 2, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> damn 7/10 that's not a good ratio.


[h=3]The effect of soil temperature on sown seeds.[/h]The chart below displays the relationship between soil temperature, days to emergence, and the percentage of sown seeds to germinate:






As you might expect, the percentage of any seeds to germinate is maximum at the optimal temperature for that species. As the temperature declines or advances from the optimal temperature, two things happen at the same time. While the percentage of seeds to germinate decreases, the number of days to germination increases. That is the fundamental relationship between germination and temperature.
*For every species of seed, there is an optimal soil temperature for germination, and at that temperature, the maximum number of seeds will germinate and in less time than at any other temperature.

*http://tomclothier.hort.net/page11.html


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 2, 2012)

OG Ghost Train Haze #1 Day 72. It is hanging.


----------



## NoSmokingPlease (Jul 2, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> View attachment 2237595


That bad girl looks tasty. How does she smell?


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 2, 2012)

Lemon Fuel!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 2, 2012)

HousePony said:


> your not a very positive or happy person are you . god bless that we have 7/10 that popped.


funny, i take it that you're not either if this is all you have to contribute to Gladstones' thread. so many lames on riu it's hard to tell the phonies from the fakes, let alone the real that hardly exist here.
dude the next time you join someone grow journal contribute something positive and in reference to the thread before you call yourself, personally, trying to get at someone. 7-10 on seeds that were priced at $105 a pack at the time is not a good ratio you dick in the butt. let's thank god that a lot of people don't think like baloney housepony.

glad good job on the grow.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks bro. Loved it.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 3, 2012)

how do you rate it against all that you've grown so far? been meaning to ask, what size pot did you flower them in?


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 3, 2012)

It rates high on the list of what I have grown. I used a three gallon smart pot and vegged longer than I needed to. My temps ran high, I had a mite problem, this still went through everything and looked really good. I bought another 10 pack of beans so I can keep working with it. 

The stretch is what caught me off guard.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 3, 2012)

ok thanks. how long did you veg exactly? how tall were they when you made the flip and how much did they stretch? thanks in advance.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 3, 2012)

I will have to go back and check. I flipped 4/19 cuz it was day before 4/20. I did this journal on The Seed Depot also to try to help jb out and moonshine told me on that thread that I better watch that stretch. That is why I flipped them when I did. When I rerun these I take the top off and use that as clone and flip then. I will go look for his comment and copy and paste that shit, it probably makes more sense now anyway. lmao.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 3, 2012)

3/20. Fuck that's easy. I vegged for a month. 2-3 weeks is plenty.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 3, 2012)

Breeder Join DateDec 2011Posts25 

lotta stretch on all the haze/staivas. In an Indoor setting I reccomend sexing early as possible, chop the top as your new Mother Clone and flip the lower half of the plant. In most cases the shorter you flip a sativa the less stretch and wasted internodal space and the colas will stack up better. Many times once I establish a "stretchy"plant as a mom and take clones (5") ; a week after the clone roots Ill flip them @ 6 Plants per 1 K in a scrog. Rarely do I grow anything SOG, all my growing styles incorporate SCROG, LST, Supercropping. This will make the plant finsih at under 3ft with the lowers reaching the canopy and packing on buds that normally equal many of the 2nd and 3rd tops.... 



This is a comment from Moonshine on my thread on The Seed Depot fourm. This is advice from the source. He was politely telling me that if I veg for 2 months like I planned that I would be fucked. lmao. 
​


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 4, 2012)

Glad thanks. i am about to pop 3 either today or tomorrow to replace a few i am about to scrap.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 4, 2012)

Another excellent tactic in the smaller garden with a sativa dominant is to train a little differently. Use a tomato cage and train one branch around the lower or one up ring and another around the top ring. Using these two main branches to offshoot vertical colas off off branching. Once you have the basics down you can work with more complex manipulations by crossing branches through the center. Basically you are find of weaving a topiary that maximizes growing area while supporting the plant.

And, there are also these: http://www.kinsmangarden.com/category/Spiral-Support


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 4, 2012)

I was thinking about trying this. I have a few clones that are already long as hell. I may get some fencing tomorrow and make some cages and try a few of these. Fuckers are like vines.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2012)

Or you can mainline the girls like this:


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/529051-nugbuckets-lab-65.html#post7617644



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Or you can mainline the girls like this:
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/529051-nugbuckets-lab-65.html#post7617644
> ...


that is cool if you're starting from seed. it would be harder to pull off with a clone that has already started to alternate nodes. kind of remind me of LBH's 4way lsting, which can only be pulled off from seed as well.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2012)

Nugs did it with clones also. Just pick two or three close nodes.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 5, 2012)

if he did he more than likely took them from the very bottom to have nodes on a clone to be that close.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I was thinking about trying this. I have a few clones that are already long as hell. I may get some fencing tomorrow and make some cages and try a few of these. Fuckers are like vines.


Tomato cages work great..home depot has cheap ones this time of year. I use them on all my sativa dom plants..using them with the ghost train #1s Im doing too. Once they get to the top ring I just start tying them down and filling out gaps in the canopy


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2012)

I used it with this girl and then took it out when I started LST. Now it is back in for some help bending a few branches:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 7, 2012)

nice one mohican


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 20, 2012)

So, what up from cali. nice Gost train grow. any advice on potecey? And has any one heard if Og Ghost Train # 1 is better or less then better then Og Ghost Train # 9?

Great work!


----------



## Mr. Smithh (Sep 28, 2012)

Would you say that the Ghosttrain haze is a heavy yielder? thx


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 28, 2012)

was it really the strongest you smoked?!!!! and how was yeild?


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 28, 2012)

Mr. Smithh said:


> Would you say that the Ghosttrain haze is a heavy yielder? thx





greenghost420 said:


> was it really the strongest you smoked?!!!! and how was yeild?



I would say the Ghosttrain haze is a heavy yielder, yes. Very nice yielder. 
It wasn't the strongest I've smoked at all. That isn't the strains fault, it's mine. lmao. I haven't been growing that long, and those fuckers got away from me quick! lmao. I had 3-4 runs with the clones and it kept getting better. Another RIU member on here, homeless, came up here last weekend and I haven't smoked BHO before. Well he ran some of this through the extractor and that shit was so good!!! Tasty!!
I bought another pack of these seeds to run again someday soon. I am actually trying to get another pack of Somali Taxi Ride, hopefully within the next 24 hours. roflmao. 
From the Rare Dankness line, I have also grown the Hillbilly Armor and Long's Peak Blue and I am really liking them a lot as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 28, 2012)

oh yea bho, yummy! i want to try every strain, they all sound so good!! was yours the gth#1 or #9?


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 28, 2012)

#1.
I have a pack of Tangerine to run too.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 26, 2012)

Bump. 
Hydro run coming soon. 
View attachment 2421287


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see how you run this girl this time around. Good luck


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is the story. I had an ounce in my safe and homeless beans came up for a few days. He made BHO out it. The Ghost flavor was amazing in the BHO. I mean amzing. 
Luckily he had cuts I had given him earlier. Just got a few from him and gonna do a run, just for more Ghost train haze #1 BHO. lmao.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Here is the story. I had an ounce in my safe and homeless beans came up for a few days. He made BHO out it. The Ghost flavor was amazing in the BHO. I mean amzing.
> Luckily he had cuts I had given him earlier. Just got a few from him and gonna do a run, just for more Ghost train haze #1 BHO. lmao.


Lmao! I never tried bho and I don't think I'll waste a whole zip on it lol.. But to each is own but I love to smoke the dank in bongs and blunts.. I'm going to start making my own hash this run with my trim and a bunch of popcorn buds from this run


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 26, 2012)

Well worth it. lol. 
Blunts were my favorite with the regs.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 26, 2012)

bho is jam packed with flavor!


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

BUMP!


Time to run another pack of ghost train #1. Like the first pack,
I was waiting outside for the delivery and walked them right into the house and into root riot cubes. lol.


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 25, 2013)

Rare Dankness ~ Ghost Train Haze #1


----------



## shaymuny (Oct 31, 2013)

what was the flower time on those the first run glad??


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> what was the flower time on those the first run glad??


Good 10 weeks, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## shaymuny (Oct 31, 2013)

I figured be at least that thank u sir...


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

I clearly remember "top em early, and support all the branches". lol. 
Great plant. I didn't hesitate to buy another pack of these. 
The flavor from the BHO is just amazing too.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 2, 2013)

Rare Dankness ~ Ghost Train Haze # 1
about 2 weeks into veg.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Dec 31, 2013)

Subbed I got a pack of these and moonshine haze. I think I might pick up another gth#1 sells out pretty fast as well as that hillbilly. I had to be diligent as fuck to get my hand on these two patience was key.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 8, 2014)

Yo Glad still got these going??


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't have any cuts of the original, but some people still have it. 
I have a cut from another pack that I'll probably run a few of, here shortly. 
I think at the cup I'll try and get a few more packs to see if we can get a good male over the winter. 
Extremely potent.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope I get a stout gth male too, this summer or hoping for a stout satori male.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 9, 2014)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Subbed I got a pack of these and moonshine haze. I think I might pick up another gth#1 sells out pretty fast as well as that hillbilly. I had to be diligent as fuck to get my hand on these two patience was key.


Has anyone tried or grown their night terror OG . ? I'm going to buy a pack


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 10, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Has anyone tried or grown their night terror OG . ? I'm going to buy a pack


Haven't tried the night terror. But is sells out alot. Its discontinued so any packs you see grab em. I cant find em myself.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey man. Just got my ordr, and im curios how she turned out....
SHE, being gth#1


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Sep 28, 2015)

gladstoned said:


> One of my friends from work would always say "Keep 'er moist", instead of good bye or later. funny shit.


 lol, i too have a pervert friend who always would say "keep a finger in it" instead of goodbye, or take 'er easy.....lmao


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Sep 28, 2015)

i just wanted to add that i appreciate yr journal. i got one in wk 2 of flower, and i'm right on track in comparison to the other ppl's grow journals. got alot of yellowing leaves on bottom. usually they dont start with that so soon, but it looks same as yrs did around thatt ime, so thanks for the thread. very helpful, since i havent yet run this strain.
i too plan on keeping her around for awhile

did you guys have any trouble cloning this strain? i have rooted one, then just transplanted her aprx 4 days ago, and nothing yet... kinda looks sad, i thought it'd be making a move by now...(1st cloning attempt) thanks all


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 28, 2015)

gladstoned great grow & appreciate u sharing ur highs & lows with us.However u never listed ur dry weight from ur girls was wondering..update?thanks mate


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 2, 2015)

gladstoned said:


> So it stretched like a mother fucker. .


Yep, they are stretchy for sure, hey, how long did you veg yr plants?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jan 16, 2016)

gladstoned said:


> I don't have any cuts of the original, but some people still have it.
> I have a cut from another pack that I'll probably run a few of, here shortly.
> I think at the cup I'll try and get a few more packs to see if we can get a good male over the winter.
> Extremely potent.


i see no one has been here for awhile, (with the exception of ME)
hoping to chat ya gladestoned. 
im at right around week 9, and i am just curious if i can expect much more filling in on the buds....i see most are running to 11 weeks, so that was my target...just curious what you, or anyone else who have grown this strain had done, time wise on flowering. hit me back if you get a second bro...


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry bro. I don't get on here very often anymore. 
You can expect those buds to keep filling out. It's worth the wait. 

The veg times vary greatly depending on what I'm doing and where. Am I in my own grow, searching for another killer mother, or am I running out a group of clones for a crop? 
When I run this strain again soon, I'll veg for atleast a month and takes nice clones, then flip. 
Once I find my keeper, then I'll take a bunch of clones off that clone, and then I will only veg those a few weeks. 

How much room do you have? That usually dictates length of veg time.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jan 19, 2016)

i figured this strain out since i asked about veg time, i was just worried about the stretch due to my small 2x2 tent.
i did aprx 1 month as well, and it filled my tent nicely. im rollin up on week 10 and am so impressed with this strain man. i will post ya final pics here shortly.
the strain cant support itself for shit tho, its def not a strain i could see growing in the wild. one dude did a journal and didnt stake them and ended up chopping at week 8 i think, just because it started folding over on itself...
im glad i waited cause yr right, its still packing it on!
thx for response


----------



## skidsteer (Jan 28, 2016)

GHT #1 with 3 weeks veg time under 1k HPS. AN Connoisseur a&b nutrients with AN B52, AN Vodoo Juice, AN big bud, AN Bud Candy. Rdwc grow, end of week 6 of flower. 3rd time I have grown and been A+++. Props to RD on yet another outstanding strain. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for.the journal glad.

I've got a few.GTH and this journal helped me to understand what to expect with them.

I now realize they're too big for my space! I'll chop em into clones and flower those out...

Thanks again, see you around...


----------

